# AP7 no peage, now buckshee!



## spigot (Jan 29, 2020)

To anyone not aware:
The AP7 Autopista del Mediterranean is now Gratis, Freeman’s from Tarragona to Alicante.
Apparently this is to relieve congestion in the coastal towns. 
We shot down from Valencia to Javea in no time today which would have taken ages on the 337.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 29, 2020)

Great I had been trying to find out if this had happened and good news.  Thanks for post.


----------



## oppy (Jan 29, 2020)

spigot said:


> To anyone not aware:
> The AP7 Autopista del Mediterranean is now Gratis, Freeman’s from Tarragona to Alicante.
> Apparently this is to relieve congestion in the coastal towns.
> We shot down from Valencia to Javea in no time today which would have taken ages on the 337.


How's things in Javier? Last time that we spoke with friends there it was a tad messy a week or so ago


----------



## groyne (Jan 29, 2020)

We'll try it from Peniscola to Valencia tomorrow, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## spigot (Jan 30, 2020)

oppy said:


> How's things in Javier? Last time that we spoke with friends there it was a tad messy a week or so ago



This is what the once glorious Arenal beach looks like after Storm Gloria, the promenade is also broken up in places.


----------



## groyne (Jan 30, 2020)

On the AP7 now (in a service area) and it is indeed free.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 30, 2020)

The whole of the AP7 is not free.  I paid €3.60 for a stretch around Cartagena today. Fees are being removed as contracts to run sections come to an end.  Its confusing for our sat navs!


----------



## spigot (Jan 30, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> The whole of the AP7 is not free.  I paid €3.60 for a stretch around Cartagena today. Fees are being removed as contracts to run sections come to an end.  Its confusing for our sat navs!



I did say that it was free from Tarragona to Alicante.
They have not renewed contracts on the central part yet as they want to see the effect on traffic in the coastal towns.


----------

